# Liberty Movement > Liberty Campaigns >  Gary Johnson/Ron Paul

## Ron Paul Vermont

Well the title says it all. I have seen threads on this topic, but no one has done a poll yet.

Would you prefer Gary Johnson to run for president in 2012 on any ticket or Ron Paul to run for president in 2012 on any ticket?

----------


## Kludge

Neither. BJ Lawson for congress.

----------


## Ron Paul Vermont

Im speaking as far as the presidential election goes. Or are you saying you would not vote?

----------


## Kludge

> Im speaking as far as the presidential election goes. Or are you saying you would not vote?


I will neither contribute nor vote for a "liberty-minded" Republican/Democrat presidential bid.

----------


## Ron Paul Vermont

> I will neither contribute nor vote for a "liberty-minded" *Republican/Democrat* presidential bid.


Ok... Soo lets try this again. Will you vote for a liberty-minded (independent?)

----------


## Kludge

> Ok... Soo lets try this again. Will you vote for a liberty-minded (independent?)


Not an independent, no. I may vote for the LP or CP for the sake of securing state ballot access for candidates running for achievable positions.

----------


## Conza88

I said other... "i.e either one"..

----------


## Jeremy

> neither. Bj lawson for congress.


2010!

----------


## nate895

Kludge:Trying to present our ideas to the American people without a Presidential candidate is like trying to steer a ship without a captain. That isn't to say that all the other offices aren't important, even to say that they aren't more important, which they are, but simply having a strong presence in the Presidential race will make it easier for down ballot candidates to win.

As for the poll: I answer "other" as in both. I am organizing the Draft Johnson movement, but would help Dr. Paul in a heartbeat if he was running.

----------


## Kludge

> Kludge:Trying to present our ideas to the American people without a Presidential candidate is like trying to steer a ship without a captain. That isn't to say that all the other offices aren't important, even to say that they aren't more important, which they are, but simply having a strong presence in the Presidential race will make it easier for down ballot candidates to win.


Education can be achieved through other means which don't tie resources to legal fees, Nepotism, and $20,000 A/C units. An independent, Republican, or Democrat run is entirely useless for ballot access, while the Libertarian and Constitution parties are ineffective, entangled, and infighting. While it's nice to hope, libertarianism (and quite arguably, conservatism/liberalism)has no place in the Executive branch of the United States at this time.

Here's a chart showing where we are:

 {source}
2006 House rankings on the Nolan chart. The one at the top is Ron Paul, with Jeff Flake slightly lower and to the right.

----------


## Jeremy

> Education can be achieved through other means which don't tie resources to legal fees, Nepotism, and $20,000 A/C units. An independent, Republican, or Democrat run is entirely useless for ballot access, while the Libertarian and Constitution parties are ineffective, entangled, and infighting. While it's nice to hope, libertarianism (and quite arguably, conservatism/liberalism)has no place in the Executive branch of the United States at this time.
> 
> Here's a chart showing where we are:
> 
>  {source}
> 2006 House rankings on the Nolan chart. The one at the top is Ron Paul, with Jeff Flake slightly lower and to the right.


whos the other dot?  jeff flake?

edit: oh... you just said

my b

----------


## nate895

> Education can be achieved through other means which don't tie resources to legal fees, Nepotism, and $20,000 A/C units. An independent, Republican, or Democrat run is entirely useless for ballot access, while the Libertarian and Constitution parties are ineffective, entangled, and infighting. While it's nice to hope, libertarianism (and quite arguably, conservatism/liberalism)has no place in the Executive branch of the United States at this time.
> 
> Here's a chart showing where we are:
> 
>  {source}
> 2006 House rankings on the Nolan chart. The one at the top is Ron Paul, with Jeff Flake slightly lower and to the right.


I understand that it should be primary objective, but a presidential campaign is needed to facilitate that. We will be invisible to everyone, and you cannot win office by being invisible. I think we can have Congress with the ability to uphold a veto if we had a nominee for President, and I think we could win the Presidency.

----------


## LittleLightShining

I said other because I'd love to see a Paul/Johnson ticket. Or just Paul or just Johnson.

----------


## Nathan Hale

> Education can be achieved through other means which don't tie resources to legal fees, Nepotism, and $20,000 A/C units. An independent, Republican, or Democrat run is entirely useless for ballot access, while the Libertarian and Constitution parties are ineffective, entangled, and infighting. While it's nice to hope, libertarianism (and quite arguably, conservatism/liberalism)has no place in the Executive branch of the United States at this time.


I heartily disagree.  Voters are primed for a healthy dose of libertarianism, so long as it comes in the correct package (which we have yet to offer except in a few specific instances).  A strong, major party candidate with a moderate, libertarian message could easily win a primary if they had the right marketing and branding on their side.

And your Nolan Chart analysis likely uses the "official" version of Nolan Chart questions - which pit tip-of-the-diamond LP purist radicalism vs everything else in the whole of the political spectrum (i.e. it would and has put moderate libertarians into authoritarian territory because they disagreed with the extreme nature of the questions posed).

----------


## Gage

Ron Paul 2012.

$20 million the first quarter = Instant fame.

----------


## dr. hfn

2010! is way more important!!!  get LP and CP and ron paul Republicans elected!

----------


## DXDoug

lil early but maybe get everyone and combine to 1 at end

----------

